# Our Fave Jewish Sperm Donor Has A Wife And 3 Kids



## SheenaVee

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ding-husband-sired-22-kids.html#ixzz4C4LmlG2j







A New York math professor who has fathered 22 children, many of whom were conceived in public restrooms, is in the dog house this Father's Day after his wife recently learned of his activities.

Ari Nagel has been donating his sperm to women for nearly a decade, and now he's got nearly enough children to fill a baseball team, 18 baby mamas to call his own and baby number 23 on the way after recently impregnating another single mother.

But after revelations about the prolific sperm donor came to light last wee*k, Nagel's wife of 10 years and the mother of his three children, Roxanne, is 'livid,'* according to the New York Post.

'She's been yelling at me a lot,' the Kingsborough Community College professor told the paper.

Nagel, who says their relationship has not been romantic in years, claimed his wife was aware he was procreating in his free time, but he said she did not support it.

'She always wanted me to be a regular, traditional spouse,' he told the paper.

He also noted she became bothered when he started donating to all the other women.

Nagel told the Post: 'When she saw me donating to all these women, she asked, "Why are they worthy and I'm not?"'

She was never happy about all these other kids, but she tolerated it,' he added.






The 40-year-old said he and his wife were in a committed relationship when their son was born back in 2004, and about a year later they became husband and wife. 

But at some point, he said their marriage became one of convenience, noting the pair sleep in separate bedrooms, according to the Post.

*Together, they have a 12-year-old son and two daughters, who are ages two and five.*

Speaking to the Post outside the family's apartment, Mrs Nagel said she had nothing to say regarding the matter, adding 'what's done is done.'

*She probably is not too pleased to know that following last week's news, her husband has since been inundated with messages from women 'all over the world' who want his sperm. *

*'Almost all of them want to have a baby, but some want to hook up,' Nagel told the Post. *

His first donation happened eight years ago at a fertility clinic, with a single friend in her late 30s who wanted to become a mother.

Women have since found Nagel via Craigslist, word of mouth or Known Donor Registry, a free website connecting couples to donors who do not want to remain anonymous. 

It's an option that runs much cheaper for hopeful mothers than a sperm bank, where costs can range anywhere from $300 to $4,000, according to the American Pregnancy Association. 

Eta: pic of his wife. Thanks @Oceanfox


----------



## FlowerHair

You've got to be kidding me...!! She should just divorce him asap. 

He's nasty and abusive towards his children.


----------



## *CherryPie*

Is he somebody we should know...or is he just some whore dude out impregnating women in the streets?


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Is there a pic of the wife?


----------



## MamaBear2012

Wait, am I reading the ages of his two youngest children with his wife to be 2 and 5? And his wife knew about his shenanigans? They both clearly have issues.


----------



## SheenaVee

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Is there a pic of the wife?



I couldn't find any and there weren't any attached to the article.


----------



## SheenaVee

*CherryPie* said:


> Is he somebody we should know...or is he just some whore dude out impregnating women in the streets?



Lol. Did you miss the last thread on him?

Turned out quite a few members know or know of this guy. Some _very _well  He seems to be popular with black women in general as quite a few ladies on LSA also know him.


----------



## Kindheart

SheenaVee said:


> Lol. Did you miss the last thread on him?
> 
> Turned out quite a few members know or know of this guy. Some _very _well  He seems to be popular with black women in general as quite a few ladies on LSA also know him.


Intersting ,I never heard of him ,is he a celebrity or just a popular h.e?


----------



## FlowerHair

*CherryPie* said:


> Is he somebody we should know...or is he just some whore dude out impregnating women in the streets?


This is the original article about him: http://nypost.com/2016/06/12/professor-who-donates-sperm-in-city-bathrooms-has-sired-22-kids/


----------



## SheenaVee

Kindheart said:


> Intersting ,I never heard of him ,is he a celebrity or just a popular h.e?



Just some regular Joe Kang


----------



## Brownie

Wondering if this thread is going to go "poof." I'm not getting vested.


----------



## Kindheart

SheenaVee said:


> Just some regular Joe Kang


Damn ! He must have been very active to be famous


----------



## FlowerHair

Brownie said:


> Wondering if this thread is going to go "poof." I'm not getting vested.


I don't think it has to, if people don't talk about posters here, but in more general terms... We don't want anyone or their children to be exposed unwillingly on this board. 

I think we can agree that the wife must be living very comfortably to put up with this nonsense. 

He is unique among wealthy men to want to spread his seed like this...


----------



## Dellas

He need to start charging for his services....


----------



## Oceanfox

Mr and Mrs Nagel. From http://nypost.com/2016/06/19/sperm-donor-that-sired-22-kids-has-a-wife-and-shes-not-happy/


----------



## lesedi

I'm guessing they were just married by title since she knew what he was doing and he said the relationship was not romantic not had it been for a long time.


----------



## rabs77

at the "BEST DAD EVER" shirt/ "SUPER DAD" cap. *Peers at wife's hair* Is she a member?


----------



## FlowerHair

Oceanfox said:


> Mr and Mrs Nagel. From http://nypost.com/2016/06/19/sperm-donor-that-sired-22-kids-has-a-wife-and-shes-not-happy/


Oh good heavens! I should have known that his wife would be black too! He's got a serious fetish. 

Yuck.

The last name is gross too. It means nail in Swedish.


----------



## sj10460

FlowerHair said:


> You've got to be kidding me...!! She should just divorce him asap.
> 
> He's nasty and *abusive towards his children.*



That's a strong accusation to make.


----------



## FlowerHair

lesedi said:


> I'm guessing they were just married by title since she knew what he was doing and he said the relationship was not romantic not had it been for a long time.


Just so you know, most married men who cheat say that they don't have sex with their wives. That doesn't necessarily mean it's true...
It's one of those standard lines. 

"We haven't slept together in years."
"We don't share a bedroom" (As if that ever stopped anyone from having sex?)
"We're just married on paper."

etc etc

Her youngest is 2, so it's obvious they've had sex for at least 11 years (from baby number 1 to the last one).


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

She looks like she is too old to be falling for mess like this. And judging by the hair, I DON'T think she's a member.


----------



## FlowerHair

sj10460 said:


> That's a strong accusation to make.


It's abusive to have 22 children while the child that you live with is 12 and can read the paper. Yes, it's abusive. 

I know not many may agree with me, but I feel that this type of situation is abusive. Just like P Diddy and his harem and children.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

FlowerHair said:


> It's abusive to have 22 children while the child that you live with is 12 and can read the paper. Yes, it's abusive.
> 
> I know not many may agree with me, but I feel that this type of situation is abusive. Just like P Diddy and his harem and children.


I agree with you 100%. It's abusive to on the one hand say that you are a sperm donor and on the other hand want to take credit for being a father and dip in and out of the children's lives. At the end of the day he's just another absentee parent to me.


----------



## Supervixen

Can someone DM me??  Did the other thread with ladies who know him poof??


----------



## Lucie

Yuck!


----------



## Shiks

I am not surprised she is black. Now I want to know more about his cash because you gotta be rolling in dough for anyone to accept this bs.


----------



## KimPossibli

I really need someone to come up with ethe receipts on this man's wealth

this is disgusting.. but it wouldnt meet most courts standard for abuse... 

he is only doing publicly and honestly? what some people are hiding and doing.. 

but honestly... there isnt enough money in the world that would make me feel better about my child being part of this mess...

if he dies.. will all those children be able to claim from his estate?


----------



## Shiks

Itgirl said:


> if he dies.. will all those children be able to claim from his estate?


This is what bugs me. I marry your wack behind then me and my kids do not even get the chance to enjoy our cash when you croak? No sir!


----------



## SmileyNY

Brownie said:


> Wondering if this thread is going to go "p**f." I'm not getting vested.



Shhhhh! Gat dayum! Some of y'all are like lil sisters  You know they search for words like p**f and l*ck to see which threads to watch, right


----------



## rabs77

My curiousity got the best of me. Someone please pm me why the original thread got poofed. I got to the part where 2 or 3 members said they had crossed paths with him on various levels.


----------



## SheenaVee

No one really knows why the other thread disappeared but we assume it's to do with the fact that there were members who knew him. 

But please let's stop discussing the vanished thread in this thread so as not to inadvertently cause the disappearance of this thread. I've seen a mod thank Flowerhair's post about this thread not having to get locked so let's try and make sure it doesn't need to be. 

My threads in particular seem to be on high alert for moderation .


----------



## jerseygurl

And I saw the thread and ignored it, dang!
I need a pm too thanks


----------



## rtexy

Pretty please, can someone pm me the info too?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Not this dude again. His nastiness knows no end.


----------



## hunnychile

This is disgusting. Didn't he say that he has to raw dog some of this women? Ain't no way.


----------



## SlimPickinz

This is a mega plot twist.


----------



## Zaynab

rabs77 said:


> My curiousity got the best of me. Someone please pm me why the original thread got poofed. I* got to the part where 2 or 3 members said they had crossed paths with him on various levels.*


Wait what?!


----------



## Femmefatal1981

Zaynab said:


> Wait what?!


Told ya....


----------



## Kiowa

Can I get a pm?


----------



## Zaynab

Femmefatal1981 said:


> Told ya....


Because the white man's ice is always colder


----------



## Zaynab

hunnychile said:


> This is disgusting. Didn't he say that he has to raw dog some of this women? Ain't no way.


I missed this thread. Is he depositing the sperm or is he actually having sex with them? Either way that's super gross. 

This is just a way to do perverted white boy stuff. I don't care what folks say about BM, at least I know what I'm up against with them  white men got too many perverted ass things they like to do. This is just a way for him to get his freak on in the spirit of "helping someone"


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Mods can read PM's. Y'all still about to get this thread l*cked. . I want to keep this thread going.


----------



## FlowerHair

hunnychile said:


> This is disgusting. Didn't he say that he has to raw dog some of this women? Ain't no way.


He raw dogged some gay women while the gay woman held her wive's hand.


----------



## Zaynab

FlowerHair said:


> H*e raw dogged some gay women while the gay woman held her wive's hand*.


Perverted white boy **** example 1


----------



## FlowerHair

Zaynab said:


> Perverted white boy **** example 1


Very sick indeed.


----------



## God_Favor

He teaches at a community college and he is rich?


----------



## Flourishnikov

rabs77 said:


> at the "BEST DAD EVER" shirt/ "SUPER DAD" cap.* *Peers at wife's hair* Is she a member?*



She bet NOT be with that rat's nest...


----------



## JerriBlank

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Mods can read PM's. Y'all still about to get this thread l*cked. . I want to keep this thread going.



Oooh, that makes sense. 
Thread over on LSA, you say? *opens a new tab*


----------



## yardyspice

I feel sorry for his kids.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Zaynab said:


> I missed this thread. Is he depositing the sperm or is he actually having sex with them? Either way that's super gross.
> 
> This is just a way to do perverted white boy stuff. I don't care what folks say about BM, at least I know what I'm up against with them  white men got too many perverted ass things they like to do. This is just a way for him to get his freak on in the spirit of "helping someone"



@Zaynab 
Nope, he uses my local Target as his DIY sperm bank.
They generally exchange "goods" after he pleasures himself in the men's room.
Some he did get physical with though.


----------



## lesedi

FlowerHair said:


> Just so you know, most married men who cheat say that they don't have sex with their wives. That doesn't necessarily mean it's true...
> It's one of those standard lines.
> 
> "We haven't slept together in years."
> "We don't share a bedroom" (As if that ever stopped anyone from having sex?)
> "We're just married on paper."
> 
> etc etc
> 
> Her youngest is 2, so it's obvious they've had sex for at least 11 years (from baby number 1 to the last one).


I am aware of those lines that cheating men use. I suppose I am trying to understand why a wife would know about this and stay.


----------



## mzpurp

Can I get a PM also? I was reading it but stopped before all the tea was dropped....


----------



## sweetvi

SheenaVee said:


> Lol. Did you miss the last thread on him?
> 
> Turned out quite a few members know or know of this guy. Some _very _well  He seems to be popular with black women in general as quite a few ladies on LSA also know him.




Ohhhhh!!! This is the guy


----------



## sweetvi

mzpurp said:


> Can I get a PM also? I was reading it but stopped before all the tea was dropped....




Im still waiting fir a pm. Everyone's mouth are zipped lol


----------



## yardyspice

Why out the member? This mess is enough.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

sweetvi said:


> Im still waiting fir a pm. Everyone's mouth are zipped lol


There's nothing to tell...I read the whole thing and I'm still confused as to why  it was taken down.


----------



## SheenaVee

Lawd, y'all are determined to get this thread clanked or ghosted. 






I give up


----------



## intellectualuva

Noted.


I now want some more info on the women who actually reached out to him AFTER the story. Like I need them on Yardy's therapist couch. lmao.

I want old age, race and location of them first. Then I want some history because I just don't understand.....


----------



## FelaShrine

why are yall tryiong to get thius thread locked?

How irritating.]
'
The thread is gone, get over it


----------



## Supervixen

rabs77 said:


> My curiousity got the best of me. Someone please pm me why the original thread got poofed. I got to the part where 2 or 3 members said they had crossed paths with him on various levels.



Me too pls!!!


----------



## yardyspice

It sucks there are black women involved in this but these sick dudes who feel compelled to do this come in all races.



> *Meet the Creepy Fellow Who Fathered Some 600 Children*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were asked to think of the man who has fathered the most children in the world, who'd be your pick? Jim Bob Duggar? Or the anonymous man who fathered 150 children? Both good guesses, but it's more likely Bertold Wiesner, who is likely the father of some 600 children. How exactly did he come to be so prolific? It's simple, really: He ran a fertility clinic in London in the 1940s, and he used his own sperm to inseminate a huge number of his patients. Ohhh.
> 
> View attachment upload_2016-6-20_8-13-56.gif
> *  Can A Sperm Donor Have Too Many Kids?  *
> Many sperm donors assume they'll be biological dads to just a few children. But with the news…  Read more
> 
> Bertold Wiesner ran the clinic with his wife Mary Barton, who may have had no idea that her husband was fathering tons of kids right under her nose. During their run at the clinic, they helped women conceive around 1,500 babies. They promised to give these women smart offspring by using "high IQ donors," and their customers were under the impression that they used sperm donations from "a small number of highly intelligent friends." That certainly sounds dubious in this day in age, but back then this kind of practice wasn't nearly as formalized—though the clinic was considered controversial in its time because the practice of artificial insemination was still taboo.
> 
> Scandal isn't totally new to the clinic, either. it was the subject of a previous dust-up eleven years ago, when it was revealed that sperm from Derek Richter, a neurochemist, had been used to father more than 100 children. But that now pales in comparison to Wiesner's contribution, was only discovered recently, after two men, Barry Stevens and David Gollancz, who'd been conceived at the clinic, began researching it and discovered what was going on. DNA tests have now been conducted on 18 of the people who were conceived there between 1943 and 1962, and it's clear that two-thirds of them were fathered by Mr. Wiesner. If you extrapolate this to the whole population of kids conceived at the clinic, it means Wiesner has somewhere around 600 children roaming the planet. Holy ****. That is going to make for one hell of a family reunion, should they all decide to meet up someday.
> 
> 
> By the way, Mr. Gollancz reports that if these numbers are correct, "A conservative estimate is that he would have been making 20 donations a year." Yikes. The _Telegraph_ explains why this practice is frowned upon:
> 
> The same sperm donor should not be used to create so many children because of the risk that two of the offspring will unwittingly meet and start a family of their own, which could cause serious genetic problems in their children.
> 
> Well, inbreeding, sure, but also because it's really creepy and unethical for a doctor to be impregnating his patients with his own swimmers, without the patients' expressed consent and knowledge.
> 
> As for why Wiesner was such an, umm, enthusiastic donor, Stevens and Gollancz speculate that the couple had difficulty procuring donations because the procedure was still so controversial. So in order for them to stay in business, he had to provide the seed money, so to speak. Barton, for her part, always maintained that she'd limited the number of donations made by each man. While it seems difficult to believe, Stevens says it's entirely likely that she had no idea her husband was fathering children left and right:
> 
> He was the one that found the donors so it's possible that he didn't tell his wife and she believed the donations were coming from a lot of different men.
> 
> Hmm. We'll never know for sure, though since Wiesner died in 1972 and Barton has also passed away. Though he may be remembered as a real creep, what Mr. Wiesner did was not illegal back in his day—not that anyone even knew what he was doing or would have ever been able to prove it since DNA tests didn't exist. It is illegal now in England, and sperm donors are only allowed to "provide samples for the creation of up to ten families." That's still a sizeable amount, but Wiesner seems likely to hold onto the childbearing record with his 600 some kids for the foreseeable future.


----------



## SheenaVee

Back to the topic at hand...

I'm actually surprised that dude's wife is also black. I thought he was one of those guys who'd be happy to bone and casually date bw but never marry them. 

Though, tbh, he clearly doesn't respect his marriage or his wife much if he's doing this ish so I guess he still fits the profile.


----------



## Mrs. Verde

Zaynab said:


> I missed this thread. Is he depositing the sperm or is he actually having sex with them? Either way that's super gross.
> 
> This is just a way to do perverted white boy stuff. I don't care what folks say about BM, at least I know what I'm up against with them  white men got too many perverted ass things they like to do. This is just a way for him to get his freak on in the spirit of "helping someone"


Both. He has had sex with some and he makes deposits in cups at the park. On the other thread all the women pictures were black.


----------



## Rocky91

I need them to find a better picture of her to put out there. I would need to be looking flawless to have my name out there in this mess


----------



## Topsido

I was here.

No comments on this disgusting behavior.


----------



## [email protected]@

No lie. I think I met this dude back when I was speed dating :/

Lawd I hope my memory is wrong....


----------



## Noir

keyawarren said:


> Lawd I hope my memory is wrong....


You're in NY? Yes you probably did meet him. He purposely seeks out black women on/at dating sites/events.


----------



## kanozas

SheenaVee said:


> Lol. Did you miss the last thread on him?
> 
> Turned out quite a few members know or know of this guy. Some _very _well  He seems to be popular with black women in general as* quite a few ladies on LSA also know him.*






Know him or _*K-N-O-W*_  him?


----------



## *CherryPie*

Oh yeah?  Folk on here Know him, you say?  Hmmm. Thank you !  I need to find that thread.



SheenaVee said:


> Lol. Did you miss the last thread on him?
> 
> Turned out quite a few members know or know of this guy. Some _very _well  He seems to be popular with black women in general as quite a few ladies on LSA also know him.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Baby doll are you down? He gets around.


----------



## sj10460

*CherryPie* said:


> Oh yeah?  Folk on here Know him, you say?  Hmmm. Thank you !  I need to find that thread.



That thread went to la la land.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

He looks like an older fatter version of Scott Disick. 






This entire thing is a  circus.


----------



## Noir

kanozas said:


> Know him or _*K-N-O-W*_  him?


Both      I poured the tea but yea....... *clank*


----------



## quirkydimples

Zaynab said:


> Because the white man's ice is always colder


Maybe I should marry a guy like this. At least my son would have a father figure. 

I kid. I kid. I couldn't resist. Forgive me.


----------



## [email protected]@

Noir said:


> You're in NY? Yes you probably did meet him. He purposely seeks out black women on/at dating sites/events.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

His wife is lying.  She knew.
Dude has a YouTube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/professorarilee/videos


----------



## Femmefatal1981

I hope this whole clusterF has taught you ladies a few valuable lessons: 
1. White men can be Fluckboys too. 2. Get off those darn dating sites 
3. Sperm donors don't sound so good anymore huh?


----------



## kanozas

ETA:  



...................


 There's a vid of him 2013 at his b-day party and they are roasting him over not getting married.  It's Monsey.  MONSEY!  Sooooo, either they don't think of his present "wife" a "wife" or ...how could he have 3 kids with his "wife" and his family is chiding him over not marrying?  But his oldest is 12?  What the hell is going on here?  I'm wondering if he were secretly civilly "married" and his family didn't know.  Either way it goes, what a shanda this guy is.  We're all off this week...let me go tend to my lawn.  SMH.  What craziness is this.  Why this predilection for creating a harem with Black women?


----------



## qchelle

Femmefatal1981 said:


> There's nothing to tell...I read the whole thing and I'm still confused as to why  it was taken down.



You read the whole thing? There's a very good reason why it was taken down, imo.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

qchelle said:


> You read the whole thing? There's a very good reason why it was taken down, imo.


Maybe I missed something...


----------



## Kalani

Femmefatal1981 said:


> Maybe I missed something...



Wow, I missed it too. It must have happened quick because I was pretty active in that thread when it suddenly disappeared on me.


----------



## sj10460

qchelle said:


> You read the whole thing? There's a very good reason why it was taken down, imo.



Sharing is caring


----------



## OriginalBeauty

Zaynab said:


> I missed this thread. *Is he depositing the sperm or is he actually having sex with them? Either way that's super gross*.
> 
> This is just a way to do perverted white boy stuff. I don't care what folks say about BM, at least I know what I'm up against with them  white men got too many perverted ass things they like to do. This is just a way for him to get his freak on in the spirit of "helping someone"



You'll never look at a Target restroom the same way again.


----------



## OriginalBeauty

FlowerHair said:


> He *raw dogged* some gay women while the gay woman held her wive's hand.



I don't know why this made me giggle.  I can't e-hear you saying that.  You're too sweet.  lol.


----------



## OriginalBeauty

Some of us are saying all the wrong things. (Mentioning *other places* for discussion, etc.)  We're gonna get this one l****** too.  

We'll let's have fun while it lasts.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Femmefatal1981 said:


> I hope this whole clusterF has taught you ladies a few valuable lessons:
> 1. White men can be Fluckboys too. 2. Get off those darn dating sites
> 3. Sperm donors don't sound so good anymore huh?



1. I will give you that white men can be fluckboys.  Where there is a penis fluckboy potential thrives.   

2. Where are women who stay off dating sites supposed to meet men?

3. This particular **** show is not in the realm of normal sperm donor transactions.    Inserting this dudes sperm inside yourself in a Target restroom is the equivalent of   getting those fix a flat booty injections by someone who does hair and nails.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

Crackers Phinn said:


> 1. I will give you that white men can be fluckboys.  Where there is a penis fluckboy potential thrives.
> 
> 2. Where are women who stay off dating sites supposed to meet men?
> 
> 3. This particular **** show is not in the realm of normal sperm donor transactions.    Inserting this dudes sperm inside yourself in a Target restroom is the equivalent of   getting those fix a flat booty injections by someone who does hair and nails.


2. In public...the ratio of crazies and men looking for easy tail is higher online. It just the store if the beast. 

3.  True but this guy started off the "normal" way. I don't quite get being so picky that you can't find a guy to marry but when it comes to having a baby you just pick a name out of a book w/some stats listed.


----------



## OriginalBeauty

Femmefatal1981 said:


> 2. In public...the ratio of crazies and men looking for easy tail is higher online. It just the store if the beast.
> 
> 3.  True but this guy started off the "normal" way. *I don't quite get being so picky that you can't find a guy to marry but when it comes to having a baby you just pick a name out of a book w/some stats listed.*



This.

ETA: And in this case, not even this.


----------



## qchelle

No nikos cousins met him while out in public? At least 2 did, no? 

And maybe other people didn't think what I thought was poof worthy. But, I do. I understand why it got poofed 

And especially with this here #blackplottwist thread. If it wasn't poofed before, it would be poofed now lol


----------



## SlimPickinz

It got locked cause *I*(and others) kept asking who the poster is. Same way this thread will be locked if y'all keep asking for a pm. Stop asking y'all the mods have been very active lately. Just wait till someone does a recap at the end of the year.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

qchelle said:


> No nikos cousins met him while out in public? At least 2 did, no?
> 
> And maybe other people didn't think what I thought was poof worthy. But, I do. I understand why it got poofed
> 
> And especially with this here #blackplottwist thread. If it wasn't poofed before, it would be poofed now lol


No, I didn't find that proof worthy at all. They all outed themselves.


----------



## qchelle

Poof. Hope no one quoted...


----------



## kanozas

ETA:  (not last post) The reason this bothers me so much...you just might not comprehend...it's a matter of religious viewpoint (but one steeped in prejudice, sorry...all men are men).  He asked his rabbi a question about whether he could receive Hannukah gifts and was told it was ok but that he could not give them out to non-Jews.  So, there's a thing about having sex outside marriage and that it not being considered WRONG if it's a non-Jew.  Do you catch my drift?  It's okay with you all but not okay for a Jewish woman.  I don't at all agree with this _rabbinical _explanation in the least but are you catching this?  Please, stop having children with this man...any of you considering this.  Is his present "wife" actually considered his wife in Monsey community (non-Jew, Black woman)?  No.  Think about this.  There's so much disrespect surrounding this predatory man.  I wonder how his family feels now, esp. those with young kids.  I bet he's no longer allowed around them.  And from his math videos, you can tell he likes to zoom in on Asian and Black girls.  PREDATOR and Black women falling for it like suckas.  Damn.  Well, i'm not sure when he "married" this woman to have a 12-year old child and if any of his family knew but this is disgraceful.  Surely, if you're desperate enough and just want the kid with no ties, well, you did what you wanted to do.  But to think this man is going to support you?  SMH>



Crackers Phinn said:


> 1. I will give you that white men can be fluckboys.  Where there is a penis fluckboy potential thrives.
> 
> 2. Where are women who stay off dating sites supposed to meet men?
> 
> 3. This particular **** show is not in the realm of normal sperm donor transactions.    Inserting this dudes sperm inside yourself in a Target restroom is the equivalent of   getting those fix a flat booty injections by someone who does hair and nails.




I'm wondering if he thought this was a mitzvah and not a prohibition for spilling seed in vain.  I guess, he had the goal of recreating...but non-Jews.  I mean, this bastid.   Sheesh, this bugs the **** out of me.


----------



## sj10460




----------



## OriginalBeauty

Dang. Not quick enough @qchelle.


----------



## Begoody

Imagine my shock to click the link on one of the articles and see all those black female faces!!!! How?? Why?? I thought there things that _we just dont do!!!_
This wonky-eyed , morally bankrupt creature,needs to be stopped.


----------



## cravoecanela

I watched two vids from his youtube channel and it was a very painful 2 minutes. The dude is a textbook dweeb and I have second hand embarrassment for the one black woman I saw who made three kids with him.


----------



## SheenaVee

sj10460 said:


> Why are you speaking in code, either say it or don't, you're frustrating me LOL



I will explain to you what she means in PM.


----------



## Silkycoils

#swirlgonewrong


----------



## qchelle

Sorry, guys


----------



## OriginalBeauty

Silkycoils said:


> #swirlgonewrong



This is what happens when people think biracial children are like high-end handbags or other accessories.

It makes people who really do love each other and have children who are biracial look like fetishists, and I spit on this man and every woman who has procreated with him.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Femmefatal1981 said:


> 2. In public...the ratio of crazies and men looking for easy tail is higher online. It just the store if the beast.
> 
> 3.  True but this guy started off the "normal" way. I don't quite get being so picky that you can't find a guy to marry but when it comes to having a baby you just pick a name out of a book w/some stats listed.



The dating sites are filled with the same 'in public' people.

From the pics in the other thread I thought the majority of women using him were lesbians so they aren't looking for anybody to marry although they seem good with getting child support. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'm highly disturbed by the image of black women in these baby making harems whether it's Ari with the good hair or the Babymaker 3000 dude who Iyanla tryna hold 30+ dolls.   I get that the race component is what's drawing people to this story but what doesn't sit right with me is this bastardized form of polygamy that seems to constantly show up as a theme with the constant being black women.


----------



## Kalani

qchelle said:


> Poof. Hope no one quoted...



(Sigh) I step away for one darn second!


----------



## sj10460

OriginalBeauty said:


> Dang. Not quick enough @qchelle.



Lol, I edited


----------



## Crackers Phinn

kanozas said:


> I'm wondering* if he thought this was a mitzvah* and not a prohibition for spilling seed in vain.  I guess, he had the goal of recreating...but non-Jews.  I mean, this bastid.   Sheesh, this bugs the **** out of me.


I'm sure that's the spin he's putting on this.    This is unethical on so many levels.


----------



## brg240

Hmmm just got out of the hood novel thread. 

If  anyone needed inspiration for thier urban fiction novel...


----------



## aquajoyice

What in the procreating heyal is this? Why is he so well known? His wife must be brain dead to keep this fool around.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

Crackers Phinn said:


> The dating sites are filled with the same 'in public' people.
> 
> From the pics in the other thread I thought the majority of women using him were lesbians so they aren't looking for anybody to marry although they seem good with getting child support.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I'm highly disturbed by the image of black women in these baby making harems whether it's Ari with the good hair or the Babymaker 3000 dude who Iyanla tryna hold 30+ dolls.   I get that the race component is what's drawing people to this story but what doesn't sit right with me is this bastardized form of polygamy that seems to constantly show up as a theme with the constant being black women.


They arent all gay...but yes the image is disturbing no matter the race of the sperminator.


----------



## Honey Bee




----------



## Philippians413

Y'all kill me every time you say "Ari with the good hair."


----------



## kanozas

Good hair?  Did somebody miss those  kuckabucks riding on the top of his head?  LOL.  I swore last post...I know.


But why are these women doing this?   How much does it cost to go to a sperm bank?


----------



## jeanghrey

FlowerHair said:


> It's abusive to have 22 children while the child that you live with is 12 and can read the paper. Yes, it's abusive.
> 
> I know not many may agree with me, but I feel that this type of situation is abusive. Just like P Diddy and his harem and children.



I would say its irresponsible and unethical but abusive is a stretch.....sounds like all the adults involved in this situation need a three stooges style slap.....


----------



## Lucie

Someone PM me too. I was in the other thread and forgot what the heck I read.


----------



## jdvzmommy

qchelle said:


> Poof. Hope no one quoted...


Aaaargh!


----------



## kanozas

Oceanfox said:


> Mr and Mrs Nagel. From http://nypost.com/2016/06/19/sperm-donor-that-sired-22-kids-has-a-wife-and-shes-not-happy/




Um, I don't think that is Mrs. Nagel.  Chava and Manny's mom is orthodox...best believe, she ain't shacking with him in Monsey.  Anyway, here she is.  I'm going to make a call about this dude and find out something.  I got peeps.




ETA:  I saw C. and M's father, Ari's brother...he was behind the camera in the other video and came out to get filmed and said he was "daddy." Confusing because it's Ari's video.  Still, disgusting.  All these weekends with kids, laid upo with the mothers and they're basically raising them alone except for when he visits. Oh goodness!


----------



## JerriBlank

SheenaVee said:


> I will explain to you what she means in PM.


----------



## Shiks

I have questions,but let me go ask the SIL whose niece is from one of his Target visits.


----------



## jdvzmommy

Shiks said:


> I have questions,but let me go ask the SIL whose niece is from one of his Target visits.


----------



## jeanghrey

OriginalBeauty said:


> *This is what happens when people think biracial children are like high-end handbags or other accessories.*
> 
> It makes people who really do love each other and have children who are biracial look like fetishists, and I spit on this man and every woman who has procreated with him*.*



I get that he's not everybody's cup of tea, but I haven't seen evidence yet where the kids are being treated like high end accessories, from description it seems the kids are no different then if they were born under "normal" circumstances, all the adults are consenting (even the wife on a passive level) and entered into this with full understanding of what was expected, some wanted him involved with the kids some didn't.....I guess I'm trying to understand how the turn out of this is any different than a guy who just went to the sperm bank every week and fathered a bunch of kids that way....


----------



## Honey Bee

kanozas said:


> Um, I don't think that is Mrs. Nagel.  Chava and Manny's mom is orthodox...best believe, she ain't shacking with him in Monsey.  Anyway, here she is.  I'm going to make a call about this dude and find out something.  I got peeps.



The plot thickens...


----------



## Honey Bee

jdvzmommy said:


> Aaaargh!



 I love this commercial and stop whatever I'm doing to watch it.


----------



## InsertCleverNameHere

kanozas said:


> Um, I don't think that is Mrs. Nagel.  Chava and Manny's mom is orthodox...best believe, she ain't shacking with him in Monsey.  Anyway, here she is.  I'm going to make a call about this dude and find out something.  I got peeps.



He seems to record his nieces and nephews quite a bit so could be them or could be more of his kids cause he's a trife ho...but this is definitely his 12yo and the 12yos mom:


----------



## NinaShamone

kanozas said:


> Good hair?  Did somebody miss those * kuckabucks* riding on the top of his head?  LOL.  I swore last post...I know.
> 
> 
> But why are these women doing this?   How much does it cost to go to a sperm bank?



I have never heard/seen this word before but it completely took me out of the game. I let out an audible "SHA" and got myself before the remaining "..ahahahaha" came out.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

kanozas said:


>


This is weird.


----------



## Zaynab

naturalmanenyc said:


> @Zaynab
> Nope, he uses my local Target as his DIY sperm bank.
> They generally exchange "goods" after he pleasures himself in the men's room.
> Some he did get physical with though.


Wow


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Well, well, well...


----------



## sj10460

SweetNic_JA said:


> Well, well, well...


----------



## prettyinpurple

I'm mad that I missed the last bit in the other thread.

I read the OP and I'm stuck on the friend asking him to be a donor.  She had to know that he was married.  Trifling.


----------



## OriginalBeauty

jeanghrey said:


> I get that he's not everybody's cup of tea, but I haven't seen evidence yet where the kids are being treated like high end accessories, from description it seems the kids are no different then if they were born under "normal" circumstances, all the adults are consentiyoung (even the wife on a passive level) and entered into this with full understanding of what was expected, some wanted him involved with the kids some didn't.....I guess I'm trying to understand how the turn out of this is any different than a guy who just went to the sperm bank every week and fathered a bunch of kids that way....



The children are innocent and I am not railing against them, as they did not ask to be a part of this messy situation.

To be clear, I would feel this would be as much of a mess if it were mono-racial couplings.

And if the guy was black, we would still be talking about how much of a mess this is.  It's bad enough that he does this, but then he has to shout from the mountain tops like he really wants someone to give him a high-five for this?  Like he is really serving such a boutique service to these poor women?

I have never heard of other sperm bank donors assuming such a high profile as this man who has a Youtube channel and newspaper articles devoted to his services.  So yes, he is different.


----------



## MCMLXXXIV

I want some tea. Don't let me miss it y'all, I always miss the good stuff.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

SheenaVee said:


> Back to the topic at hand...
> 
> I'm actually surprised that dude's wife is also black. I thought he was one of those guys who'd be happy to bone and casually date bw but never marry them.
> 
> Though, tbh, he clearly doesn't respect his marriage or his wife much if he's doing this ish so I guess he still fits the profile.


This is not a winning situation for sure


naturalmanenyc said:


> His wife is lying.  She knew.
> Dude has a YouTube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/professorarilee/videos


IDK. Who goes looking for a youtube channel for their spouse? How would one assume he has one in the first place? I don't know if she's lying.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

luckiestdestiny said:


> This is not a winning situation for sure
> 
> IDK. Who goes looking for a youtube channel for their spouse? How would one assume he has one in the first place? I don't know if she's lying.



He's recording videos at various family events and events of friends/family members -- events one would expect his wife to attend.  He also recorded his classes.
She didn't wonder what he did with all the videos?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

naturalmanenyc said:


> He's recording videos at various family events and events of friends/family members -- events one would expect his wife to attend.  He also recorded his classes.
> She didn't wonder what he did with all the videos?


I thought he was recording the events with the other families. Kinda like a person having two families but the wife doesn't know he has another wife and kids somewhere else.  Is he recording events and taking them to his family events? Like his parents know about these various kids and so on and his friends? Or is he just filming stuff with these other various families?

If he's filming at things she attends then I agree with you she's definitely lying. I haven't investigated his youtube or anything nor did I want to because he's just so off putting.


----------



## yardyspice

Femmefatal1981 said:


> *2. In public...the ratio of crazies and men looking for easy tail is higher online. It just the store if the beast. *
> 
> 3.  True but this guy started off the "normal" way. I don't quite get being so picky that you can't find a guy to marry but when it comes to having a baby you just pick a name out of a book w/some stats listed.




I went to a wedding this weekend of someone (Older Asian woman) who decided she wanted to get married and basically made it her mission. It can be done - offline.


----------



## abioni

This man just walked past me in Bryant Park. He was with a black woman. Doesn't look like his wife.


----------



## aquajoyice

I have a lot of reading to do...


----------



## sj10460

He's spending a considerable amount of time with his "children" surely the wife suspected something.
He was on Bethany in 2013 as a single man who went on three blind dates 
Who doesn't google their SO every so often 



luckiestdestiny said:


> This is not a winning situation for sure
> 
> IDK. Who goes looking for a youtube channel for their spouse? How would one assume he has one in the first place? I don't know if she's lying.


----------



## WhoIAm

abioni said:


> This man just walked past me in Bryant Park. He was with a black woman. Doesn't look like his wife.



Per chance, were you close to a Target?


----------



## qchelle

abioni said:


> This man just walked past me in Bryant Park. He was with a black woman. Doesn't look like his wife.



Are you ****** serious?


----------



## aquajoyice

rabs77 said:


> My curiousity got the best of me. Someone please pm me why the original thread got poofed. I got to the part where 2 or 3 members said they had crossed paths with him on various levels.



Can you please forward said information my way.....


----------



## qchelle

abioni said:


> This man just walked past me in Bryant Park. He was with a black woman. Doesn't look like his wife.



Yo! Did you tell her to RUN?!


----------



## andromeda

@qchelle  pm please 

this ish cray. I was just in the target where he does his baby making and got skeeved out when I passed the bathroom


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

SheenaVee said:


> Lol. Did you miss the last thread on him?
> 
> Turned out quite a few members know or know of this guy. Some _very _well  He seems to be popular with black women in general as quite a few ladies on LSA also know him.



whattttttttttt????!!!!
kicking myself for missing that thread


----------



## SpiritJunkie

It's possible his wife didn't know about youtube page.  very possible...i'll save why for another thread topic....

this guy isn't bad looking so i see why the women are flocking...very interesting indeed....hmmmmmm


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

This is all so gross and creepy. Why would anyone choose a sperm donor like this? 
I didn't realize the quest for mixed children was that serious


----------



## aquajoyice

ShredsofDignity said:


> This is all so gross and creepy. Why would anyone choose a sperm donor like this?
> I didn't realize the quest for mixed children was that serious



My spirit is disturbed from all of this. I'm a have nightmares tonight. This ish is scary.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

ShredsofDignity said:


> This is all so gross and creepy. Why would anyone choose a sperm donor like this?
> I didn't realize the quest for mixed children was that serious


It seems to be...


----------



## khadicurls

I don't understand this at all. It's just gross that creature is able to walk around with no repercussions.


----------



## Farida

If that woman is actually his wife...so, maybe in some twisted way none of this bothers her? What about the child support payments?


----------



## GeorginaSparks

Yeah im trying to figure out why the thread was closed. The guy is obviously ALL OVER and his "wife" has to be blind and deaf if she doesn't know about any of this.


----------



## kanozas

InsertCleverNameHere said:


> He seems to record his nieces and nephews quite a bit so could be them or could be more of his kids cause he's a trife ho...but this is definitely his 12yo and the 12yos mom:




I thought about this and here's why that's a negative...he's 40.  Last year, his family roasted him the same on his 39th  b-day, joking around with, "go ahead and get married, it won't kill you."  Same for his 38th.  Nobody got the memo he was already married?  They don't know this Black woman.  I'm telling you, he's "married" in a non-marriage with the Black chick and the mother of Chava and the other kid is his real wife.  Nobody's orthodox sister/daughter is going to openly live with this man in Monsey Jewish community and have children and not be his legal and religiously approved wife.  Nobody.  He's worse than we know.  I need receipts to see it.  This 12- year old boy is not at his daddy's b-day party with his brothers, cousins, uncles, aunts, nieces and nephews and even if he were divorced from said Black woman, the kids aren't cut out.  And which orthodox Jew is going to pose in front of the NYC Christmas tree?  And then have one in his house with pics of the kid?  No, that's his baby-momma's house.  Trust.  His family is orthodox and his baby-mommas except for his real wife are not Jews. No ketuba, no marriage.   I hope this man didn't knock up a student cuz he'll be losing his job at KBCC and he's got 22 kids lol.  I just cannot believe his audacity and to bring shame all around, to his family, children, friends etc.  Then, I cannot doubly believe Black women are willingly a part of this nonsense.  NYPost making us look like desperate idiots.  And he ain't cute, really.  He can't light a candle to Israelis.


----------



## InsertCleverNameHere

kanozas said:


> I thought about this and here's why that's a negative...he's 40.  Last year, his family roasted him the same on his 39th  b-day, joking around with, "go ahead and get married, it won't kill you."  Same for his 38th.  Nobody got the memo he was already married?  They don't know this Black woman.  I'm telling you, he's "married" in a non-marriage with the Black chick and the mother of Chava and the other kid is his real wife.  Nobody's orthodox sister/daughter is going to openly live with this man in Monsey Jewish community and have children and not be his legal and religiously approved wife.  Nobody.  He's worse than we know.  I need receipts to see it.  This 12- year old boy is not at his daddy's b-day party with his brothers, cousins, uncles, aunts, nieces and nephews and even if he were divorced from said Black woman, the kids aren't cut out.  And which orthodox Jew is going to pose in front of the NYC Christmas tree?  And then have one in his house with pics of the kid?  No, that's his baby-momma's house.  Trust.  His family is orthodox and his baby-mommas except for his real wife are not Jews. No ketuba, no marriage.   I hope this man didn't knock up a student cuz he'll be losing his job at KBCC and he's got 22 kids lol.  I just cannot believe his audacity and to bring shame all around, to his family, children, friends etc.  Then, I cannot doubly believe Black women are willingly a part of this nonsense.  NYPost making us look like desperate idiots.  And he ain't cute, really.  He can't light a candle to Israelis.



I don't know anything about the norms in that community,  I'm just matching up the ages in the articles with the videos. Other than the eldest boy, the rest of his kids are 8 and under and the mom in question has a 12yo son. Another video points to her also having 2 young girls by him.

It's all quite fishy so I'm going to say they are "married" like you  but it's  definitely her.


----------



## kanozas

Either one of two things, this guy is for real but his job wouldn't have something to say to him about his behavior?  It's bordering on lewd and lascivious!  Or, it's a hoax and BW are the biggest joke from it, believing it and hitting him up for a go.   Maybe somebody is scouring the net to see how the BW are responding to this story?   There's surprisingly little talk of this in his community.  People like to keep this typ eof thing quiet and not in the open which is a HUGE red flag in this story, esp. in Monsey, but outside it, flks will blab all day.  Probably a hoax.


----------



## sj10460

This dude is trying to be a celebrity, it doesn't take Einstein to figure that out


----------



## intellectualuva

abioni said:


> This man just walked past me in Bryant Park. He was with a black woman. Doesn't look like his wife.



I would've warned her
..... Girl you know he got like 275.6 kids right, then hit her with the Dave Chappelle Run Bih..Run fo you life....

I kid. Maybe


----------



## intellectualuva

kanozas said:


> I thought about this and here's why that's a negative...he's 40.  Last year, his family roasted him the same on his 39th  b-day, joking around with, "go ahead and get married, it won't kill you."  Same for his 38th.  Nobody got the memo he was already married?  They don't know this Black woman.  I'm telling you, he's "married" in a non-marriage with the Black chick and the mother of Chava and the other kid is his real wife.  Nobody's orthodox sister/daughter is going to openly live with this man in Monsey Jewish community and have children and not be his legal and religiously approved wife.  Nobody.  He's worse than we know.  I need receipts to see it.  This 12- year old boy is not at his daddy's b-day party with his brothers, cousins, uncles, aunts, nieces and nephews and even if he were divorced from said Black woman, the kids aren't cut out.  And which orthodox Jew is going to pose in front of the NYC Christmas tree?  And then have one in his house with pics of the kid?  No, that's his baby-momma's house.  Trust.  His family is orthodox and his baby-mommas except for his real wife are not Jews. No ketuba, no marriage.   I hope this man didn't knock up a student cuz he'll be losing his job at KBCC and he's got 22 kids lol.  I just cannot believe his audacity and to bring shame all around, to his family, children, friends etc.  Then, I cannot doubly believe Black women are willingly a part of this nonsense.  NYPost making us look like desperate idiots.  And he ain't cute, really.  He can't light a candle to Israelis.



How are his family pressuring him to get married, but Chava and Manny are supposed to be his kids with his real wife? 

I know very little about his community, so trying to understand....


----------



## GeorginaSparks

he looks disgusting. @ShredsofDignity ultimate roaster. what say you?


----------



## kanozas

intellectualuva said:


> How are his family pressuring him to get married, but Chava and Manny are supposed to be his kids with his real wife?
> 
> I know very little about his community, so trying to understand....




Who knows?  Looks like they would be more likely his family over the one people showed as his Black wife.  He says he's married...his family implied otherwise at the b-day party.  Doesn't show any of his "kids" on his pages.  Total enigma.  The only reason this matters to me much is that it makes BW look stupid and desperate with no one protecting them.


----------



## yardyspice

@kanozas I'm going to believe everything you say b/c I refuse to believe that my sisters are collecting sperm in a Target bathroom. This dude is just trying to get some fame.


----------



## SheenaVee

abioni said:


> This man just walked past me in Bryant Park. He was with a black woman. Doesn't look like his wife.



Omg! This guy just won't effin quit!


----------



## Honey Bee

SheenaVee said:


> Omg! This guy just won't effin quit!


 Your exasperation is hilarious.

@GeorginaSparks I rebuke whatever is going on in your siggy.


----------



## PatDM'T

naturalmanenyc said:


> His wife is lying.  She knew.
> Dude has a YouTube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/professorarilee/videos





luckiestdestiny said:


> This is not a winning situation for sure
> 
> IDK. Who goes looking for a youtube channel for their spouse? How would one assume he has one in the first place? I don't know if she's lying.



I am not sure what she's supposed to have lied about
Was she quoted at all in the article?
According to the article, IIRC, she did not say she did not know
He however did say she knew and was not happy about it 
However, that could also be a lie on his part

From the video with his family
It look like she a secret lover because she ain't nowhere around 
when his people are around
And there's that video where the family wants him married
when he supposedly was already "with wife" (her)...
So seem to me they have and arrangement 
where she the one woman he kept (#winning #NOT!)
Kept so well hidden  that his family had no idea she existed 

Whether she knew or not
The interesting thing is
His Youtube channel ain't new
But all the videos about his many offspring are newly uploaded
Published about the same time as this story.
So even if she knew of his channel, there was nothing odd there to see
Until a few days ago.

So "the wife" could of found out when all her friends found out 
From the innanets
And then he was like oh well no need to hide anymore
Might as well blow up my 15 minutes of fame by getting videos up!


----------



## GeorginaSparks

Honey Bee said:


> Your exasperation is hilarious.
> 
> @GeorginaSparks I rebuke whatever is going on in your siggy.


That's Joanne the scammer hunny


----------



## RUBY

Supeervixen said:


> Can someone DM me??  Did the other thread with ladies who know him poof??




Yeah DM me too. I been gone a few days and I seem to have missed s***t.


----------



## RUBY

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> *Mods can read PM's*. Y'all still about to get this thread l*cked. . I want to keep this thread going.




Really? I didn't know this.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

RUBY said:


> Really? I didn't know this.


The settings can be changed by an admin to give mods permission I believe. So it's possible. I wouldn't say anything in PMs in general that I wouldn't want mods or admin to know .


----------



## JerriBlank

GeorginaSparks said:


> That's Joan the hacker hunny



Joanne the scammer or JoannePrada on YouTube. Hilariousss! Lmao! Yall gotta watch the makeup tutorial with all of the Holy grails.


----------



## Zaz

@kanozas There's no hoax really, just a sick man 
The white kids are his brother's children, he's one of 12, which is why he originally said he'd stop at 13 and the idea of having several children wasn't all that foreign to him and one of his rationalisations as to why he did this. 
He's jewish but not kosher, open to celebrating both christmas and Hanukkah, meaning a menorah and a tree.
He's had a folder entitled "kids" on FB since at least 2006 that he updates regularly with all his 50-11 black kids so there's no way the "wife" or the Jewish family didn't know about his proclivities. 
The older son Tyler was prior to all this insanity and his family knew about and accepted him.
He doesn't tell people that he's married nor does he wear a wedding ring.


----------



## kanozas

Zaz said:


> @kanozas There's no hoax really, just a sick man
> The white kids are his brother's children, he's one of 12, which is why he originally said he'd stop at 13 and the idea of having several children wasn't all that foreign to him and one of his rationalisations as to why he did this.
> He's jewish but not kosher, open to celebrating both christmas and Hanukkah, meaning a menorah and a tree.
> He's had a folder entitled "kids" on FB since at least 2006 that he updates regularly with all his 50-11 black kids so there's no way the "wife" or the Jewish family didn't know about his proclivities.
> The older son Tyler was prior to all this insanity and his family knew about and accepted him.
> He doesn't tell people that he's married nor does he wear a wedding ring.




LOL.  I was close without knowing too much about him (doesn't wear a ring...hmmm).  I was figuring it out.  I will say this, saw a few simcha vids and nobody seems to open to his "filming."  So, Chava and Manny are his bro's kids but he was filming them taking a bath?  Um.    Now, for most fathers, they will not show their lil boy's naked schmecke on FB/YT for all the freaks out there.  SMH.  That leads me to believe he ain't been around much for his "kids."   Uber Black woman predator!  I find it strange those brown kids not being around his father and mother and brothers for his YT.    SMH.  Others had their kids present at a simcha.  Well, he might eat meat with milk and pork lol.  Orthodox don't do Chrismannukah in Monsey...they will talk you out of the neighborhood.  But then, too, there's so much extra-marital hypocrisy going on up there above and beyond Ari. Anyhoo, where's this vid about the 12-year old?  How old are his other kids?  Where's the one about his actual wife?  I want to pass this on somewhere    Anyhoo, what I'm trying to convey to people might be overlooked and I surely hope not.  Difficult thing to say but I hope there are no women on here trying to become like this in any way in that community.  Respect is a big thing for both and BW get so little of it in the world.


ETA:  @Zaz

I got it.  Edited my earlier post.  You're right.  Now, what I want is Roxanne's video where she blasts him in her disgust lolol!  He cheeses and poses in the pics that are supposed to  featuring his kids!!!!   There must be some psychological diagnosis for this mess.


----------



## Tyra

Itgirl said:


> I really need someone to come up with ethe receipts on this man's wealth


Because I swear it seems like he deals with the type of women who believe any nonsense he says...or I should say it would be reasonable to believe that that's the type of women who are willing to deal with him.
  I left the other thread early, so if anyone came with receipts, I didn't witness it.  

He's nasty and seems to get a kick out of trolling everyone reading about his shenanigans. 
He is willing to embarrass his stupid wife and innocent children by putting his business out there.

 Then women are supposedly still trying to get some. 

I don't wanna hear nair sob story about what someone has caught messing with this dude and his sperm.  Go cry to the doctor.


----------



## Zaz

@Itgirl @Tyra He ain't wealthy. Comfortable, yes, I suppose. But basic middle class comforts, nothing to fawn over.


----------



## KimPossibli

Zaz said:


> @Itgirl @Tyra He ain't wealthy. Comfortable, yes, I suppose. But basic middle class comforts, nothing to fawn over.



another lhcf member said that that if every child sued it would still be worth their time.. 

I'm so confused by all of this..


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Lord I see the kids. I finally went to his YT page. Both are his.


----------



## Zaz

kanozas said:


> Anyhoo, where's this vid about the 12-year old?  How old are his other kids?  Where's the one about his actual wife?  I want to pass this on somewhere    Anyhoo, what I'm trying to convey to people might be overlooked and I surely hope not.  Difficult thing to say but I hope there are no women on here trying to become like this in any way in that community.  Respect is a big thing for both and BW get so little of it in the world.



I don't know about his videos, don't bother with those. But I do believe the oldest had photos with the jewish family.
The "wife" had a second child with him when he had maybe 3, 4 others pregnant at the same time, her second is part of that batch of kids when he started going crazy. 
So maybe he hoodwinked her and she hadn't realised. However, she had another one with him afterwards so I'm not really buying her sob story. She knew she was with a crazy man, even as a casual observer from a different country I can smell the crazy, he doesn't hide it.


----------



## FelaShrine

lol at people coming up with all sorts of gibberish trying to deny this mess

like its just unbelievable

its not THAT unbelievable. I would go into it on why but I aint playing those games on the board no mo'


----------



## Misseyl

He cleans up good but that's just plain nasty.  He's just too disgusting.  His wife should leave him.  He stated that they don't sleep together but yet they have young kids.  The women are nasty for accepting his sperm and he's disgusting.  Imagine entering the stall with the intention of ejaculating in a cup.  I wonder what he focuses on to get the effect.  When these children come of age and the old question of who is their father, well, its just a man in a public toilet.


----------



## CharlieEcho

Wow


----------



## Lucie

So no one is going to PM me what I missed?


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

FelaShrine said:


> lol at people coming up with all sorts of gibberish trying to deny this mess
> 
> like its just unbelievable
> 
> its not THAT unbelievable. I would go into it on why but I aint playing those games on the board no mo'


Agreed. This is one sick white man of many. Nothing about that should be hard to believe.


----------



## yardyspice

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Agreed. This is one sick white man of many. Nothing about that should be hard to believe.



That's not what I'm in denial about. @FelaShrine


----------



## MCMLXXXIV

Lucie said:


> So no one is going to PM me what I missed?


Right! I've been patiently waiting.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

keish33 said:


> Right! I've been patiently waiting.


I promise it's nothing


----------



## Naveah2050

Damn I missed out.....


----------



## SlimPickinz

Femmefatal1981 said:


> I promise it's nothing


Lol but ppl keep asking


----------



## grownwomanaz

Never a dull moment.


----------



## Menina Preta

It's really disturbing that so many Black women know about this guy either directly or through friends.  This is crazy. SMH.


----------



## Proudpiscean

Shiks said:


> I have questions,but let me go ask the SIL whose niece is from one of his Target visits.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

The six degrees curse is real and I wish I could talk but I can't. 

But as the old folks say everything done in the dark (or in Target bathrooms) eventually comes to light.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

bklynbornNbred said:


> The six degrees curse is real and I wish I could talk but I can't.
> 
> But as the old folks say everything done in the dark (or in Target bathrooms) eventually comes to light.


I guess NYC is smaller than people think


----------



## junipertree

Femmefatal1981 said:


> I guess NYC is smaller than people think



Yes it is.


----------



## intellectualuva

So is his paper decent or nah? Lol. That's all I want to know. Are the 5 or so women who requested child support getting 25 a week or something actually useful? 

I could've sworn one of the posters said if more did they'd make out like fat rat. Lol


----------



## SweetNic_JA

bklynbornNbred said:


> The six degrees curse is real and I wish I could talk but I can't.
> 
> But as the old folks say everything done in the dark (or in Target bathrooms) eventually comes to light.


Speaking of 6 degrees, I hope all these "consenting adults" have protocols in place to make sure all of these gazillion babies they're having all over the country don't inadvertently end up in incestuous relationships. This mess is nothing to play with. They may think it's cute now when they are little kids, but NO - it's not.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

Femmefatal1981 said:


> I guess NYC is smaller than people think


NYC is tiny. Its just jam-packed with people


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

GeorginaSparks said:


> he looks disgusting. @ShredsofDignity ultimate roaster. what say you?


LMAOOO why are you asking me ?

He isn't ugly but he  looks very  perverse and unstable to me. I wouldn't date him less let him knock me up


----------



## FelaShrine

what paper are people talking about

isnt he a CUNY teacher


----------



## Noir

FelaShrine said:


> what paper are people talking about
> 
> isnt he a CUNY teacher


Yes but according to a member that knows him, CUNY is just a part time hobby/side gig.


----------



## FlowerHair

He wants to be like Djingis Khan and spread his dna across nations. Yuck!

1000 years from now every man in America will be a descendant of this man.


----------



## Zaynab

RUBY said:


> Really? I didn't know this.


----------



## Zaynab

Menina Preta said:


> It's really disturbing that so many Black women know about this guy either directly or through friends.  This is crazy. SMH.


It's kinda representative on what we see around here though.


----------



## Zaz

Noir said:


> Yes but according to a member that knows him, CUNY is just a part time hobby/side gig.


He had a settlement from an accident a while back which allows him to teach only spring/fall semester, all summers off, so he's like a perpetual college student.
His family has regular money and he's one of 12 kids so he's not getting much by way of inheritance.
He's got middle class money.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

My mind is totally boggled...


----------



## FelaShrine

people trying to make him out as having big cash so the situation doesnt look even more embarrassing than it already is


----------



## Zaynab

FelaShrine said:


> people trying to make him out as having big cash so the situation doesnt look even more embarrassing than it already is



This whole story is sick and that so many BW are using him is just, like I can't explain it. Why isn't he passing around that sperm to white chicks? Oh because they aren't as desperate, got it.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

FelaShrine said:


> people trying to make him out as having big cash so the situation doesnt look even more embarrassing than it already is


It's not often that I'm speechless but


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Zaynab said:


> This whole story is sick and that so many BW are using him is just, like I can't explain it. Why isn't he passing around that sperm to white chicks? Oh because they aren't as desperate, got it.


I think white women are just as desperate. He's purposefully giving his sperm to just black woman to fulfill some fetish imo. Posters have already mentioned how he seeks out black women to date. He is creating a harem of black kids and black baby mamas. Which, desperate as the women may be, speaks more to his mental state than theirs, imo.


----------



## Zaynab

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I think white women are just as desperate. He's purposefully giving his sperm to just black woman to fulfill some fetish imo. Posters have already mentioned how he seeks out black women to date. He is creating a harem of black kids and black baby mamas. Which, desperate as the women may be, speaks more to his mental state than theirs, imo.


That and the having sex with a woman while the partners is there? Just a threesome that he wanted. I wonder if the woman gets to act like she likes it, is he just pumping or like is it real sex? the fact I just typed that out, smh. See what ya'll have reduced me to


----------



## werenumber2

Zaynab said:


> That and the having sex with a woman while the partners is there? Just a threesome that he wanted. I wonder if the woman gets to act like she likes it, is he just pumping or like is it real sex? the fact I just typed that out, smh. See what ya'll have reduced me to



The article hinted at the fact that some of the women are technically virgins, and that it's not the most pleasant experience.


----------



## Zaynab

werenumber2 said:


> The article hinted at the fact that some of the women are technically virgins, and that it's not the most pleasant experience.


I was just wondering if they all of a sudden were like 'hey I like this' and Idk  I feel like a pervert. bye.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

How did women know about his "services" before this article came out in the news? Did he hand out flyers at Target or something?


----------



## melisandre

KCcurly said:


> How did women know about his "services" before this article came out in the news? *Did he hand out flyers at Target or something?*





I think he said word of mouth and online ads.


----------



## KimPossibli

well well well 

water..


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Zaynab said:


> That and the having sex with a woman while the partners is there? Just a threesome that he wanted. I wonder if the woman gets to act like she likes it, is he just pumping or like is it real sex? the fact I just typed that out, smh. See what ya'll have reduced me to


Who knows! He said in the article in the poofed thread that he likes to hand over the sperm rather than have sex with them. .


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Who knows! He said in the article in the poofed thread that he likes to hand over the sperm rather than have sex with them. .




oh dear

hand it over..

what is he handing it over in a Tupperware bowl or turkey baster


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> oh dear
> 
> hand it over..
> 
> what is he handing it over in a Tupperware bowl or turkey baster


An Instead cup I believe.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> oh dear
> 
> hand it over..
> 
> what is he handing it over in a Tupperware bowl or turkey baster



He hands it out in a menstrual cup, the woman quickly goes and inserts the cup and goes on her merry way.


----------



## NinaShamone

Barf


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I have a headache reading this thread.


----------



## NijaG

I don't think he's that unique with his issues.
I've seen impregnation ads on CL. I'm in the DMV area.


----------



## Farida

I remember years ago watching a documentary about a guy like this.
He lived in Sweden I believe. None of the women get money from him but he sometimes visits with some of the kids. He would advertise on craigslist and they would complete the transaction in a cup or the old-fashioned way at the woman's home. 

I do not understand having sex with someone you met on craigslist or inviting that person to your home. I am too scared of disease, rape, murder etc. I don't even understand one night stands for this reason.


----------



## FelaShrine

^hyence Target 

Im just mad he didnt do this nonsense in Walmart. why ruin Target with this bs


----------



## bklynbornNbred

SweetNic_JA said:


> Speaking of 6 degrees, I hope all these "consenting adults" have protocols in place to make sure all of these gazillion babies they're having all over the country don't inadvertently end up in incestuous relationships. This mess is nothing to play with. They may think it's cute now when they are little kids, but NO - it's not.



It's absolutely not cute or funny. I don't think he thought that far ahead and the mother I know was not aware of how many kids he has or how active he's been with producing new kids. But she still claiming........she's either committed to her lie or he's a master manipulator of the highest order.


----------



## Topsido

bklynbornNbred said:


> It's absolutely not cute or funny. I don't think he thought that far ahead and the mother I know was not aware of how many kids he has or how active he's been with producing new kids. But she still claiming........she's either committed to her lie or he's a master manipulator of the highest order.




Just show her the acticle.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

She's seen it. She trying to save face with everyone else that read it and are now asking questions.


----------



## sj10460

what is she claiming? That she didn't know? Well, how did she meet him?

ask her


----------



## Dellas

What makes this different from having multiple baby Mothers  the old fashion way


----------



## JerriBlank

The walls of this thread are gross and I don't want to touch them, yet I keep coming back in here. Astounded, I tell you!!!


----------



## UmSumayyah

Adel10 said:


> What makes this different from having multiple baby Mothers  the old fashion way


How do they know the c u p thingie is clean? 

What if he drops it on the floor and is like "oops!" And uses it anyway? Then these women are inserting the dirt from the floor with all kinds of nastiness, and possibly trace amounts of urine from six random men... or droplets of harsh chemical cleaner... or that other stuff that could be on the floor....

...excuse me, I need brain bleach and a shower...


----------



## Dellas

UmSumayyah said:


> How do they know the c u p thingie is clean?
> 
> What if he drops it on the floor and is like "oops!" And uses it anyway? Then these women are inserting the dirt from the floor with all kinds of nastiness, and possibly trace amounts of urine from six random men... or droplets of harsh chemical cleaner... or that other stuff that could be on the floor....
> 
> ...excuse me, I need brain bleach and a shower...



The old fashion way how do you know the man is clean didn't just have loving with a man and straight to you.

I am saying it is all relative. I just look at this as poor people choices...like fix a flat in the bottom....

I know someone that wanted a baby so bad that she picked some arbitrary man and had sex with him...lucked up ....one time was the charm...

She didn't consider diseases or strapping up...

This is all tongue and cheek to me. I find the whole thing funny as heck.
But desperate people make desperate choices...


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Adel10 said:


> The old fashion way how do you know the man is clean didn't just have loving with a man and straight to you.
> 
> *I am saying it is all relative. I just look at this as poor people choices...like fix a flat in the bottom....*
> 
> *I know someone that wanted a baby so bad that she picked some arbitrary man and had sex with him...lucked up ....one time was the charm...*
> 
> *She didn't consider diseases or strapping up...*
> 
> This is all tongue and cheek to me. I find the whole thing funny as heck.
> But desperate people make desperate choices...


I think it's the bootlegged-ness, the retail, racial and religious angles on top of the number of children that's resulted that make this train wreck so hard to look away from. 



UmSumayyah said:


> How do they know the c u p thingie is clean?
> 
> What if he drops it on the floor and is like "oops!" And uses it anyway? Then these women are inserting the dirt from the floor with all kinds of nastiness, and possibly trace amounts of urine from six random men... or droplets of harsh chemical cleaner... or that other stuff that could be on the floor....
> 
> ...excuse me, I need brain bleach and a shower...


He wants them to get pregnant and sperm outside the body is only viable for so long add dirt grime and paper towel fibers and it's a no-go. 

Give him a little recovery time and I'm sure he'd happily go JO in another diva cup.   It's not like he's doing hard work to get the samples.


----------



## Dellas

Crackers Phinn said:


> I think it's the bootlegged-ness, the retail, racial and religious angles on top of the number of children that's resulted that make this train wreck so hard to look away from.
> 
> 
> He wants them to get pregnant and sperm outside the body is only viable for so long add dirt grime and paper towel fibers and it's a no-go.
> 
> Give him a little recovery time and I'm sure he'd happily go JO in another diva cup.   It's not like he's doing hard work to get the samples.


True!!!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

FelaShrine said:


> ^hyence Target
> 
> Im just mad he didnt do this nonsense in Walmart. why ruin Target with this bs


Cause he THINK he too good
For WalMart and so do these women. But ironically this is some WalMart Shenanigans all day.


----------



## Ganjababy

So, I am laughing my head off. 41 post in 11 years and you had to post this? If anyone knows which member this is send me a pm (the wife)..,





Oceanfox said:


> Mr and Mrs Nagel. From http://nypost.com/2016/06/19/sperm-donor-that-sired-22-kids-has-a-wife-and-shes-not-happy/


----------



## Noir

Zaz said:


> He had a settlement from an accident a while back which allows him to teach only spring/fall semester, all summers off, so he's like a perpetual college student.
> His family has regular money and he's one of 12 kids so he's not getting much by way of inheritance.
> He's got middle class money.


Yea this sounds more believable. Have you spoken to him since this story broke?


----------



## nyeredzi

Zaynab said:


> This whole story is sick and that so many BW are using him is just, like I can't explain it. Why isn't he passing around that sperm to white chicks? Oh because they aren't as desperate, got it.


I really don't understand this at all admittedly, but I wouldn't be surprised if such things were happening with white women who want to have babies this way. Just this guy's fetish leads him to be extra enthusiastic about his donation and giving it to black women. Have you all been on any of those forums? You might be interested to pay one of them a visit


----------



## SweetNic_JA

bklynbornNbred said:


> It's absolutely not cute or funny. I don't think he thought that far ahead and the mother I know was not aware of how many kids he has or how active he's been with producing new kids. But she still claiming........she's either committed to her lie or he's a master manipulator of the highest order.


I wonder if the mother I know knows how much he has. At this point it's fair to assume most of them know. He has  her kids' video up on YouTube. She's standing there, but her face is obscured.


----------



## Zaynab

nyeredzi said:


> I really don't understand this at all admittedly, but I wouldn't be surprised if such things were happening with white women who want to have babies this way. Just this guy's fetish leads him to be extra enthusiastic about his donation and giving it to black women. Have you all been on any of those forums? You might be interested to pay one of them a visit


No I haven't and I wouldn't dare


----------



## bklynbornNbred

sj10460 said:


> what is she claiming? That she didn't know? Well, how did she meet him?
> 
> ask her


I've already said too much. If I answer those questions I'll be telling on myself. Just trust her version makes zero sense & now these stories (even if not 100%) fill in gaping holes.


----------



## abioni

I swear I'm not following this man around. I was at an African/Caribbean party downtown and there he was. I sneaked a pic. I almost got caught in the process but I turned to my friend, pretending to take her pic. I'm beginning to think I may have seen him around in the past but never noticed him until now.


----------



## Farida

abioni said:


> I swear I'm not following this man around. I was at an African/Caribbean party downtown and there he was. I sneaked a pic. I almost got caught in the process but I turned to my friend, pretending to take her pic. I'm beginning to think I may have seen him around in the past but never noticed him until now.



He was probably there shopping for clients.


----------



## hunnychile

abioni said:


> I swear I'm not following this man around. I was at an African/Caribbean party downtown and there he was. I sneaked a pic. I almost got caught in the process but I turned to my friend, pretending to take her pic. I'm beginning to think I may have seen him around in the past but never noticed him until now.


He looks much more attractive in this candid than the original ones posted with the article.


----------



## SheenaVee

Why is he always around black folk? I can't with this dude.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

abioni said:


> I swear I'm not following this man around. I was at an African/Caribbean party downtown and there he was. I sneaked a pic. I almost got caught in the process but I turned to my friend, pretending to take her pic. I'm beginning to think I may have seen him around in the past but never noticed him until now.


Gurlll... You are not following him, he is following you. He got Instead cups in that backpack.


----------



## abioni

His face isn't bad. He has a dad belly though.



hunnychile said:


> He looks much more attractive in this candid than the original ones posted with the article.


----------



## abioni

Hahaha 
Just ewww!



Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Gurlll... You are not following him, he is following you. He got Instead cups in that backpack.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Gurlll... You are not following him, he is following you. He got Instead cups in that backpack.


Ha!!! Run girl!


----------



## Lucie

He's probably on this forum!


----------



## SpiritJunkie

lol! Can you imagine? Scoutin'....^^^^


----------



## KimPossibli

Well this took a hilarious turn...


----------



## Shiks

Dude was out scoping for new black women. Gross!


----------



## sj10460

Lucie said:


> He's probably on this forum!


----------



## DeepBluSea

Stop poofing  threads! We grown folks.


----------



## Curly1908

I'm pretty sure I saw this guy in Prospect Park last summer.  He had ~3-4 biracial children with him and several Black women.  They looked Ethiopian.  They were weird acting, and I remember thinking he must be having his supervised visitation or something.  Maybe it wasn't him though...


----------



## barbiesocialite

This whole saga is so ridiculous it's hilarious!

Somebody needs to.make a comedy movie out of this


----------



## qchelle

This is just fantastic!


----------



## theRaven

Every update on this sticky situation makes me want to hurl... I guess the saying truth is stranger than fiction does not ring hollow.


----------



## JerriBlank

He is so skeevy!! He know what he doing, tryna mingle with black people all the time!


----------



## happycakes

What's LSA?



JerriBlank said:


> Oooh, that makes sense.
> Thread over on LSA, you say? *opens a new tab*


----------



## happycakes

He was watching you girl and I bet he had some cups on him just in case.



abioni said:


> I swear I'm not following this man around. I was at an African/Caribbean party downtown and there he was. I sneaked a pic. I almost got caught in the process but I turned to my friend, pretending to take her pic. I'm beginning to think I may have seen him around in the past but never noticed him until now.


----------



## happycakes

Now had this been a black man servicing up white women with mixed babies, he'd be arrested by now.  In fact, he'd be under the jail by now.


----------



## JerriBlank

pinkopulence said:


> What's LSA?


LipStick Alley 
The dark side. lmao. They're fun over there!!


----------



## FelaShrine

JerriBlank said:


> He is so skeevy!! He know what he doing, tryna mingle with black people all the time!



you have people literally falling in love with dude's pic and yet wonder why this scam has gone on for so long 

he looks like a bootlegged Jerry Seinfeld. Yall need to do better


----------



## sj10460

black and white black and white black and white black and white black and white black and white black and white black and white black and white


----------



## happycakes

Lordt!  What's this in response to?  

What's going on with this message girlie?



sj10460 said:


> black and white black and white black and white black and white black and white black and white black and white black and white black and white


----------



## Crackers Phinn

*LORDT!!!!!  *I want to look away but I can't.  

*Women are fighting to get a piece of the Sperminator*
By Doree Lewak

Since serial sperm donor Ari Nagel revealed to The Post earlier this month that he has sired 22 kids with 18 women, wannabe mamas — according to Nagel, more than 100 of them — across the country have deluged the Brooklynite’s Facebook inbox with paternity pleas.

Nagel, who says he’s never denied a request, is weeding through the ladies. He has a standard reply at the ready: “I cut and paste ‘I’ll do my best. I’ll help you any way I can.’ ”

The broody women The Post spoke to — who range from single to divorced to being in a committed relationship, and include lesbians and heterosexuals — have a variety of reasons for desperately seeking the sperminator.

“He’s definitely a blessing because he’s doing the work for free,” says Sheila Killian, a 47-year-old custodial worker from Charlotte, NC, whose graphic designer wife, Sukeema, 40, hopes to get pregnant by Nagel. “We work paycheck to paycheck — we don’t have money for a sperm bank.”

“He’s willing to do it for free. I think it’s amazing,” says Patrice Anthony, a 31-year-old nurse’s aide from New Orleans who has previously scared off men with her baby lust. “Guys can run away if they hear you want a baby.”
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Patrice Anthony of New OrleansPhoto: Courtesy of Patrice Anthony


She’s not the only scorned woman hoping Nagel is her knight in shining armor. Linda, a nurse in Massachusetts who declined to give her last name for professional reasons, was recently dumped by her boyfriend of 10 years and just found out he’s expecting a child with someone else.

“I thought we’d have kids together,” says the 36-year-old of her ex. Instead, she friend-requested Nagel on Facebook and started chatting with the 40-year-old immediately. “He’s good-looking.”

Some ladies are already planning ahead. When Shakayla Simmons, a 24-year-old nurse from Tallahassee, Fla., gets married to her fiancée, Shomari Ling, next month, she doesn’t want wedding presents — she wants baby gifts.




Sukema (left) and Sheila Killian of Charlotte, NCPhoto: Courtesy of Sukema and Sheila Killian

“I’m ready whenever [Nagel] is — I want to be pregnant before or right after the wedding,” says Simmons, who grew up with 10 siblings.

“He’s handsome, he’s a genius. I’d be proud to have my child say Ari is his father.”

She and Ling, a 24-year-old transit worker, looked into adoption, but weren’t prepared to wait years for a child. And, Simmons says, anonymous sperm donors aren’t an option for her: “I don’t want it to be someone I don’t know. [Nagel] has a big heart, he’s amazing. He makes people’s dreams come true — he gives life.”

Though she has yet to actually meet Nagel, Simmons has no qualms about the notoriety of the man comedian Chris Hardwick recently called “Johnny Peopleseed.” She says, “I’m OK with [Nagel’s newfound fame]. I’m OK with people knowing who my child’s father is, because I know he’s a great man.”

Blandine Rodney, a 43-year-old Brooklyn nurse who wants a child with the college math professor, agrees. “He’s handsome, he’s a genius. I’d be proud to have my child say Ari is his father.”





Blandine Rodney of BrooklynPhoto: Courtesy of Blandine Rodney

The divorcée, like all of the other women The Post spoke to, is black (Several of Nagel’s 22 children have black mothers). “Someone said [to me] he’s trying to whitewash the black community,” says Rodney. “It’s not whitewashing! More white men should give sperm to women who need it.”

At least one current baby-mama is not thrilled with Nagel’s surge in papa popularity. Crystal, a Connecticut mom who has two sons, ages 6 and 7, by him, says: “To know my kids have so many siblings out there, it’s not something I would have wanted for my children.”

As for Nagel’s routine of doling out his sperm from public restrooms at Target and Starbucks, Sheila and Sukeema Killian are all for it.

“[Sukeema’s] my wife. I took a vow to forsake others,” says Sheila. “I can’t share her with him.”

But Jennifer Davis, a 41-year-old social worker from Delaware, has other ideas for getting pregnant by Nagel: “*Maybe the old-fashioned way could be good for both of us — I haven’t been in a relationship in a while.”*


----------



## Lucie

FelaShrine said:


> you have people literally falling in love with dude's pic and yet wonder why this has gone on for so long
> 
> he looks like a bootlegged Jerry Seinfeld. Yall need to do better



LOL!


----------



## Lucie

Lord no! Please don't let Blandine be Haitian!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

sj10460 said:


> black and white black and white black and white black and white black and white black and white black and white black and white black and white


Sometimes I feel like this in general about this forum. One simply has to log off sometimes.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

The article: when did this dude become a genius? What did I miss?


----------



## happycakes

This all reminds me of that movie "She Hate Me". 

Same story line.


----------



## FelaShrine

Here you go @yardyspice



Crackers Phinn said:


> *LORDT!!!!!  *I want to look away but I can't.
> 
> *Women are fighting to get a piece of the Sperminator*
> By Doree Lewak
> 
> Since serial sperm donor Ari Nagel revealed to The Post earlier this month that he has sired 22 kids with 18 women, wannabe mamas — according to Nagel, more than 100 of them — across the country have deluged the Brooklynite’s Facebook inbox with paternity pleas.
> 
> Nagel, who says he’s never denied a request, is weeding through the ladies. He has a standard reply at the ready: “I cut and paste ‘I’ll do my best. I’ll help you any way I can.’ ”
> 
> The broody women The Post spoke to — who range from single to divorced to being in a committed relationship, and include lesbians and heterosexuals — have a variety of reasons for desperately seeking the sperminator.
> 
> “He’s definitely a blessing because he’s doing the work for free,” says Sheila Killian, a 47-year-old custodial worker from Charlotte, NC, whose graphic designer wife, Sukeema, 40, hopes to get pregnant by Nagel. “We work paycheck to paycheck — we don’t have money for a sperm bank.”
> 
> “He’s willing to do it for free. I think it’s amazing,” says Patrice Anthony, a 31-year-old nurse’s aide from New Orleans who has previously scared off men with her baby lust. “Guys can run away if they hear you want a baby.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrice Anthony of New OrleansPhoto: Courtesy of Patrice Anthony
> 
> 
> She’s not the only scorned woman hoping Nagel is her knight in shining armor. Linda, a nurse in Massachusetts who declined to give her last name for professional reasons, was recently dumped by her boyfriend of 10 years and just found out he’s expecting a child with someone else.
> 
> “I thought we’d have kids together,” says the 36-year-old of her ex. Instead, she friend-requested Nagel on Facebook and started chatting with the 40-year-old immediately. “He’s good-looking.”
> 
> Some ladies are already planning ahead. When Shakayla Simmons, a 24-year-old nurse from Tallahassee, Fla., gets married to her fiancée, Shomari Ling, next month, she doesn’t want wedding presents — she wants baby gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sukema (left) and Sheila Killian of Charlotte, NCPhoto: Courtesy of Sukema and Sheila Killian
> 
> “I’m ready whenever [Nagel] is — I want to be pregnant before or right after the wedding,” says Simmons, who grew up with 10 siblings.
> 
> “He’s handsome, he’s a genius. I’d be proud to have my child say Ari is his father.”
> 
> She and Ling, a 24-year-old transit worker, looked into adoption, but weren’t prepared to wait years for a child. And, Simmons says, anonymous sperm donors aren’t an option for her: “I don’t want it to be someone I don’t know. [Nagel] has a big heart, he’s amazing. He makes people’s dreams come true — he gives life.”
> 
> Though she has yet to actually meet Nagel, Simmons has no qualms about the notoriety of the man comedian Chris Hardwick recently called “Johnny Peopleseed.” She says, “I’m OK with [Nagel’s newfound fame]. I’m OK with people knowing who my child’s father is, because I know he’s a great man.”
> 
> Blandine Rodney, a 43-year-old Brooklyn nurse who wants a child with the college math professor, agrees. “He’s handsome, he’s a genius. I’d be proud to have my child say Ari is his father.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blandine Rodney of BrooklynPhoto: Courtesy of Blandine Rodney
> 
> The divorcée, like all of the other women The Post spoke to, is black (Several of Nagel’s 22 children have black mothers). “Someone said [to me] he’s trying to whitewash the black community,” says Rodney. “It’s not whitewashing! More white men should give sperm to women who need it.”
> 
> At least one current baby-mama is not thrilled with Nagel’s surge in papa popularity. Crystal, a Connecticut mom who has two sons, ages 6 and 7, by him, says: “To know my kids have so many siblings out there, it’s not something I would have wanted for my children.”
> 
> As for Nagel’s routine of doling out his sperm from public restrooms at Target and Starbucks, Sheila and Sukeema Killian are all for it.
> 
> “[Sukeema’s] my wife. I took a vow to forsake others,” says Sheila. “I can’t share her with him.”
> 
> But Jennifer Davis, a 41-year-old social worker from Delaware, has other ideas for getting pregnant by Nagel: “*Maybe the old-fashioned way could be good for both of us — I haven’t been in a relationship in a while.”*



How disrespectful to post the pic sof these sad pitiful women


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Crackers Phinn said:


> *LORDT!!!!!  *I want to look away but I can't.
> 
> *Women are fighting to get a piece of the Sperminator*
> By Doree Lewak
> 
> Since serial sperm donor Ari Nagel revealed to The Post earlier this month that he has sired 22 kids with 18 women, wannabe mamas — according to Nagel, more than 100 of them — across the country have deluged the Brooklynite’s Facebook inbox with paternity pleas.
> 
> Nagel, who says he’s never denied a request, is weeding through the ladies. He has a standard reply at the ready: “I cut and paste ‘I’ll do my best. I’ll help you any way I can.’ ”
> 
> The broody women The Post spoke to — who range from single to divorced to being in a committed relationship, and include lesbians and heterosexuals — have a variety of reasons for desperately seeking the sperminator.
> 
> “He’s definitely a blessing because he’s doing the work for free,” says Sheila Killian, a 47-year-old custodial worker from Charlotte, NC, whose graphic designer wife, Sukeema, 40, hopes to get pregnant by Nagel. “We work paycheck to paycheck — we don’t have money for a sperm bank.”
> 
> “He’s willing to do it for free. I think it’s amazing,” says Patrice Anthony, a 31-year-old nurse’s aide from New Orleans who has previously scared off men with her baby lust. “Guys can run away if they hear you want a baby.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrice Anthony of New OrleansPhoto: Courtesy of Patrice Anthony
> 
> 
> She’s not the only scorned woman hoping Nagel is her knight in shining armor. Linda, a nurse in Massachusetts who declined to give her last name for professional reasons, was recently dumped by her boyfriend of 10 years and just found out he’s expecting a child with someone else.
> 
> “I thought we’d have kids together,” says the 36-year-old of her ex. Instead, she friend-requested Nagel on Facebook and started chatting with the 40-year-old immediately. “He’s good-looking.”
> 
> Some ladies are already planning ahead. When Shakayla Simmons, a 24-year-old nurse from Tallahassee, Fla., gets married to her fiancée, Shomari Ling, next month, she doesn’t want wedding presents — she wants baby gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sukema (left) and Sheila Killian of Charlotte, NCPhoto: Courtesy of Sukema and Sheila Killian
> 
> “I’m ready whenever [Nagel] is — I want to be pregnant before or right after the wedding,” says Simmons, who grew up with 10 siblings.
> 
> “He’s handsome, he’s a genius. I’d be proud to have my child say Ari is his father.”
> 
> She and Ling, a 24-year-old transit worker, looked into adoption, but weren’t prepared to wait years for a child. And, Simmons says, anonymous sperm donors aren’t an option for her: “I don’t want it to be someone I don’t know. [Nagel] has a big heart, he’s amazing. He makes people’s dreams come true — he gives life.”
> 
> Though she has yet to actually meet Nagel, Simmons has no qualms about the notoriety of the man comedian Chris Hardwick recently called “Johnny Peopleseed.” She says, “I’m OK with [Nagel’s newfound fame]. I’m OK with people knowing who my child’s father is, because I know he’s a great man.”
> 
> Blandine Rodney, a 43-year-old Brooklyn nurse who wants a child with the college math professor, agrees. “He’s handsome, he’s a genius. I’d be proud to have my child say Ari is his father.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blandine Rodney of BrooklynPhoto: Courtesy of Blandine Rodney
> 
> The divorcée, like all of the other women The Post spoke to, is black (Several of Nagel’s 22 children have black mothers). “Someone said [to me] he’s trying to whitewash the black community,” says Rodney. “It’s not whitewashing! More white men should give sperm to women who need it.”
> 
> At least one current baby-mama is not thrilled with Nagel’s surge in papa popularity. Crystal, a Connecticut mom who has two sons, ages 6 and 7, by him, says: “To know my kids have so many siblings out there, it’s not something I would have wanted for my children.”
> 
> As for Nagel’s routine of doling out his sperm from public restrooms at Target and Starbucks, Sheila and Sukeema Killian are all for it.
> 
> “[Sukeema’s] my wife. I took a vow to forsake others,” says Sheila. “I can’t share her with him.”
> 
> But Jennifer Davis, a 41-year-old social worker from Delaware, has other ideas for getting pregnant by Nagel: “*Maybe the old-fashioned way could be good for both of us — I haven’t been in a relationship in a while.”*


----------



## jeanghrey

Waiting for the 20/20 special that's sure to come.....


----------



## DeepBluSea

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> The article: when did this dude become a genius? What did I miss?



His legend and background story grows.

He started off as community college math professor. Now he's wealthy. He doesn't have to teach full time because of a big inheritance/settlement. Now he's a genius.

I haven't seen such unquenchable thirst in a long time.  Lol.

What's next? Eggplant duck tales.


----------



## coolhandlulu

Not sure if someone spoke on this... But if a woman/ couple can't afford to go to a sperm bank, then they cant afford a child.  If they cant be bothered to go to a company who screens donors, then they are not responsible enough to take care of a child.  Something is wrong with these fools.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Lucie said:


> Lord no! Please don't let Blandine be Haitian!



From some of the names I saw in the other article dude is servicing chicks from  the entire diaspora.    He was spotted at an African/Caribbean event.


FelaShrine said:


> How disrespectful to post the pic sof these sad pitiful women



Those women submitted their pictures for the story.  They ain't shamed so I ain't shamed for them.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I'm still struggling with so many women being ok with having a kid by a dude with so many kids.   I definitely feel a whole lot of some kind of way about him being Jewish.  But I just don't understand dipping into this particular baby well even if it's free.   IONO, maybe the knowledge that dudes with 6 kids is a new norm that slipped under my radar.  I got an education in the Jill Scott thread that I don't know that I wanted.


----------



## FelaShrine

Crackers Phinn said:


> Those women submitted their pictures for the story.  They ain't shamed so I ain't shamed for them.



Oh Im not blaming you. I just cant believe they submitted their faces for this

shouldnt ish like this be anonymous


----------



## melisandre

This is a train wreck, but I can't stop watching.


----------



## blue_flower

Wow. This story is crazy.


----------



## Brownie

FelaShrine said:


> Here you go @yardyspice
> 
> 
> 
> How disrespectful to post the pic sof these sad pitiful women



Apparently they have no shame...they're not bad looking either; just sad desperation.


----------



## Brownie

jeanghrey said:


> Waiting for the 20/20 special that's sure to come.....


I could especially see that 10 years from now...they'd do a special with the moms and 75+ children...the special would be called "Ari's kids."


----------



## SlimPickinz

Y'all did he go to curl fest this wknd? Or is that too obvious?


----------



## Makenzie

How are these desperate women going to  protect their future child from unknowingly engaging in an incestuous relationship? They're obviously not thinking ahead.


----------



## andromeda

> He’s handsome, he’s a genius. I’d be proud to have my child say Ari is his father.







The thirst is real. Surreal. Hyper real. Too real.

Lemme leave this thread


----------



## yardyspice

FelaShrine said:


> Here you go @yardyspice


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

FelaShrine said:


> Here you go @yardyspice
> 
> 
> 
> How disrespectful to post the pic sof these sad pitiful women


So I looked up the lady from New Orleans on a FB cause I'm nosey and she isn't a nurse she's a CNA and seems kind of off. Little girl is cute but of course looks like no one in the family lol


----------



## JerriBlank

This is soooo, so so sad!!! Why are all of these black women so desperate to have this nasty man's baby!? I am positive that Tyrone, the community college professor with nappy hair would not get the same fanfare. This is disgusting!


----------



## Farida

Is he trying to be on reality tv? I feel like we shall soon see him on TLC or Bravo.

Or God forbid we have a show like the bachelor, called "the Inseminator." Desperate women line up but at the end there will be only one instead cup left for one woman.


----------



## Abibi

Lucie said:


> Lord no! Please don't let Blandine be Haitian!


 The first thing that came to mind when I saw her name was, "Is she Haitian?".


----------



## Shiks

Uggh. I am so grossed out. I REFUSE to believe he only inseminates black women. I am over this spin and hope this man gets therapy. I feel very sorry for all the innocent children born out of this.


----------



## sj10460

Shiks said:


> Uggh. I am so grossed out. I REFUSE to believe he only inseminates black women. I am over this spin and hope this man gets therapy. I feel very sorry for all the innocent children born out of this.



No need to believe it, it's already been proven false.


----------



## jeanghrey

Shiks said:


> Uggh. I am so grossed out. *I REFUSE to believe he only inseminates black women*. I am over this spin and hope this man gets therapy. I feel very sorry for all the innocent children born out of this.



I read an article on another message board where he stated it wasn't only black women, but for some reason they were the only ones willing to be included in the articles....


----------



## happycakes

And very similar to the movie "Delivery Man".

Perhaps he watched this movie and thought, "Wow, this is a great idea".









Brownie said:


> I could especially see that 10 years from now...they'd do a special with the moms and 75+ children...the special would be called "Ari's kids."


----------



## prettyinpurple

coolhandlulu said:


> Not sure if someone spoke on this... But if a woman/ couple can't afford to go to a sperm bank, then they cant afford a child.  If they cant be bothered to go to a company who screens donors, then they are not responsible enough to take care of a child.  Something is wrong with these fools.



Girl one couple said they were living paycheck to paycheck before the kid.  Kinda obvious that they can't afford a child but sigh.  Should've made some financial changes and planning efforts instead of tracking down freebie white sperm.


----------



## sj10460

prettyinpurple said:


> Girl one couple said they were living paycheck to paycheck before the kid.  Kinda obvious that they can't afford a child but sigh.  Should've made some financial changes and planning efforts instead of tracking down freebie white sperm.



I saw that too, it made my stomach hurt. He says he vets the women but I wonder what his vetting criteria is. I'd think someone financially unstable wouldn't be a good applicant.


----------



## Bronxcutie

I was about to share an article about him on Facebook when I see that someone I went to high school with is quoted in the article because she has an 11-month old by him!  Crazy!!!


----------



## prettyinpurple

Bronxcutie said:


> I was about to share an article about him on Facebook when I see that someone I went to high school with is quoted in the article because she has an 11-month old by him!  Crazy!!!



Bwahaha post it and tag her!  Okay not really but that would be hilarious.  She put herself out there after all.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Oh Lordt one of those couples are in my area.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> From some of the names I saw in the other article dude is servicing chicks from  the entire diaspora.    He was spotted at an African/Caribbean event.
> 
> 
> Those women submitted their pictures for the story.  They ain't shamed so I ain't shamed for them.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I'm still struggling with so many women being ok with having a kid by a dude with so many kids.   I definitely feel a whole lot of some kind of way about him being Jewish.  But I just don't understand dipping into this particular baby well even if it's free.   IONO, maybe the knowledge that dudes with 6 kids is a new norm that slipped under my radar.  I got an education in the Jill Scott thread that I don't know that I wanted.


HEADS TO JILL SCOTT THREAD....wish me luck?


----------



## BlueNile

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Gurlll... You are not following him, he is following you. He got Instead cups in that backpack.


----------



## NappyNelle

Lucie said:


> Lord no! Please don't let Blandine be Haitian!



 I think she's half Haitian and Grenadian. She is my mom's friend!!


----------



## yardyspice

coolhandlulu said:


> Not sure if someone spoke on this... But if a woman/ couple can't afford to go to a sperm bank, then they cant afford a child.  If they cant be bothered to go to a company who screens donors, then they are not responsible enough to take care of a child.  Something is wrong with these fools.



If I had said this, woo child. I agree btw.


----------



## Transformer

You think Brittney Griner and her ex wife used this guy. They stated it was white guy.


----------



## Lucie

NappyNelle said:


> I think she's half Haitian and Grenadian. She is my mom's friend!!


----------



## SpiritJunkie

NappyNelle said:


> I think she's half Haitian and Grenadian. She is my mom's friend!!


Grenadian?!?!?! Say it isn't so......


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

NappyNelle said:


> I think she's half Haitian and Grenadian. She is my mom's friend!!


Lol this is out of control. Give us the deets lady. What is up with your mom's friend?


----------



## Honey Bee




----------



## kanozas

Here's Mr. Mazal  on podcast:

starts 14:00

http://www.tabletmag.com/scroll/206168/talking-to-serial-sperm-donor-ari-nagel

On Sound Cloud
https://soundcloud.com/tablet-magazine/dont-hate-the-player


Pappa Nagel ain't happy about it and neither are the siblings.  They're embarrassed by it.  He civilly married Roxanne, married the Jewish woman and then divorced so the kid would have a good status...  and then divorced her.  He says it, "my brothers are married , traditionally...."  As in, "I ain't really married."   That's why they keep on roasting him on his b-day about getting married.  That sux cuz what the hell do they think about Roxanne?  SMH.  It's not a "true" marriage...just civil.    He should make right with his wife, at least, become Reform and give her a real wedding.  Orthodox are neer going to accept it but anyhoo....  That  Nagel family is seriously Orthodox ....Monsey Orthodox.  I was right in my several of my suspicions.  Smh.  I dunno, he's kinduva a mensch considering women's reproductive "options." ....just a little bit.


----------



## Abibi

This is all too murch. Please tell me at least some of y'all are trolling.


----------



## KimPossibli

Abibi said:


> This is all too murch. Please tell me at least some of y'all are trolling.



I kept thinking that until ppl started showing up with photos and ish. 
This is some **** else...


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

abioni said:


> I swear I'm not following this man around. I was at an African/Caribbean party downtown and there he was. I sneaked a pic. I almost got caught in the process but I turned to my friend, pretending to take her pic. I'm beginning to think I may have seen him around in the past but never noticed him until now.


lmao he was looking straight at you. Probably fiending to inseminate


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

Lucie said:


> He's probably on this forum!


 
he'd be in an optimal environment here


----------



## LaFaraona

...and he reads lhcf to get his juices flowing.


----------



## NappyNelle

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Lol this is out of control. Give us the deets lady. What is up with your mom's friend?



So  I misspoke. She was my mom's coworker, but not a close-close friend. Mom and her previous coworkers did some investigating.

Family is very conservative and religious, so she was unable to really 'explore' relationships until much older. Much like we warn about on here, Blandine feels awkward around men and most just want to have a sex with no commitment, so she feels stuck. Her family is pressuring her to get married and have kids, but harped on "school first, social life second" literally all of her life. The family is embarrassed that someone can Google her and this article and photo will pop up. 

While she is not out of child bearing age, her clock is really ticking and she wants 'to get it over with.' With Ari, she knows what to expect from this 'relationship' and 'knows' her child(ren) will be 'attractive and intelligent.' She sees nothing wrong with this engagement because 'relationships are hard anyway.'

Now mom's ex-coworkers are trying to show her the light. Apparently she is very sweet and was a pushover in the hospital (people always want to give her extra patients, not honoring her requests for time off, volunteering her for over time precisely because she didn't have young kids, etc). This decision is her chance to determine her own future. The coworkers are encouraging her to sign up for Match and Black People Meet. 

ETA: And yes, she is Haitian and Grenadian.


----------



## sj10460

what a tailspin.  One of my close girlfriends graduated from Kingsborough but no tea to share.  She never took any of his classes and doesn't know anyone who did. She did however, mention that she sees him around in BK fairly often with black women. I asked her how can she be sure it's the same person and she said she recognized his face


----------



## JustifiablyMe

abioni said:


> I swear I'm not following this man around. I was at an African/Caribbean party downtown and there he was. I sneaked a pic. I almost got caught in the process but I turned to my friend, pretending to take her pic. I'm beginning to think I may have seen him around in the past but never noticed him until now.


----------



## Lucie

NappyNelle said:


> So  I misspoke. She was my mom's coworker, but not a close-close friend. Mom and her previous coworkers did some investigating.
> 
> Family is very conservative and religious, so she was unable to really 'explore' relationships until much older. Much like we warn about on here, Blandine feels awkward around men and most just want to have a sex with no commitment, so she feels stuck. Her family is pressuring her to get married and have kids, but harped on "school first, social life second" literally all of her life. The family is embarrassed that someone can Google her and this article and photo will pop up.
> 
> While she is not out of child bearing age, her clock is really ticking and she wants 'to get it over with.' With Ari, she knows what to expect from this 'relationship' and 'knows' her child(ren) will be 'attractive and intelligent.' She sees nothing wrong with this engagement because 'relationships are hard anyway.'
> 
> Now mom's ex-coworkers are trying to show her the light. Apparently she is very sweet and was a pushover in the hospital (people always want to give her extra patients, not honoring her requests for time off, volunteering her for over time precisely because she didn't have young kids, etc). This decision is her chance to determine her own future. The coworkers are encouraging her to sign up for Match and Black People Meet.
> 
> ETA: And yes, she is Haitian and Grenadian.



I knew she was Haitian! I am on cell and cannot post the gif I'd like to post. 

Tonerre!


----------



## Lucie

Sweetg said:


> Grenadian?!?!?! Say it isn't so......



Yes, ma'am! 

Haiti does not full responsibility of her!


----------



## kanozas

After hearing his podcast interview, I'm not so convinced he's the problem...it's BW desperate for a certain type of baby


----------



## Honey Bee

kanozas said:


> After hearing his podcast interview, I'm not so convinced he's the problem..*.it's BW desperate for a certain type of baby*


Ain't no giggling about it. This ish is disgusting, trifling, and embarrassing. I'm less concerned about him and more concerned about these thirst traps walking around 'looking like us.' Getting inseminated at the Target?! Really?!? Yuck. I'm not easily disgusted, but this did it.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

This is so gross


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Honey Bee said:


> Ain't no giggling about it. This ish is disgusting, trifling, and embarrassing. I'm less concerned about him and more concerned about these thirst traps walking around 'looking like us.' Getting inseminated at the Target?! Really?!? Yuck. I'm not easily disgusted, but this did it.


You just summed up my thoughts perfectly


----------



## kanozas

abioni said:


> I swear I'm not following this man around. I was at an African/Caribbean party downtown and there he was. I sneaked a pic. I almost got caught in the process but I turned to my friend, pretending to take her pic. I'm beginning to think I may have seen him around in the past but never noticed him until now.


----------



## Brownie

Transformer said:


> You think Brittney Griner and her ex wife used this guy. They stated it was white guy.


I see the resemblance...anything is possible at this point


----------



## sj10460

Hi @nathansgirl1908


----------



## GeorginaSparks

im speechless


----------



## nathansgirl1908

sj10460 said:


> Hi @nathansgirl1908


Hi @sj10460 !


----------



## Ivonnovi

Good morning,   I just realized that this Jewish man is busy making what I'll call "Ghetto Triplets", and broke BMs are BW who probably can barely support themselves?  

Again, don't they realized that these [objectified] "babies" grow into real life adults?   I wonder how many of these children's births and subsequet co$ts were paid for out of the pocket of Tax Payers


----------



## intellectualuva

Crackers Phinn said:


> *LORDT!!!!!  *I want to look away but I can't.
> 
> *Women are fighting to get a piece of the Sperminator*
> By Doree Lewak
> 
> The divorcée, like all of the other women The Post spoke to, is black (Several of Nagel’s 22 children have black mothers). “Someone said [to me] he’s trying to whitewash the black community,” says Rodney.* “It’s not whitewashing! More white men should give sperm to women who need it.”*



I don't even know what to say here.......more white men should?? What is wrong with these women??

Im not even sad or feeling sorry for these ridiculous arse women. Everyone can't be saved so I expect some shenanigans, but the kids.......maaaaaaan.


----------



## Lucie

He might be busy this weekend, since many have three-day weekends.


----------



## SmileyNY

So... any updates? A pic of y'alls babies by this man? Father's Day is coming up. Are y'all getting him anything?


----------



## UmSumayyah

Transformer said:


> You think Brittney Griner and her ex wife used this guy. They stated it was white guy.


These poor babies do not look healthy.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

I posted in another thread the article that says he’s still getting around during the pandemic lol


----------



## OriginalBeauty

OriginalBeauty said:


> This is what happens when people think biracial children are like high-end handbags or other accessories.
> 
> It makes people who really do love each other and have children who are biracial look like fetishists, and I spit on this man and every woman who has procreated with him.



I’ll state this again. I said it in 2016. Still is true today. I said what I said.


----------



## Shiks

Man do I have an update to this thread! He is in Nigeria now.








						The Case of the Serial Sperm Donor (Published 2021)
					

One man, hundreds of children and a burning question: Why?




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## RUBY

Shiks said:


> Man do I have an update to this thread! He is in Nigeria now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Case of the Serial Sperm Donor (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> One man, hundreds of children and a burning question: Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com



What?!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Are there Targets in Nigeria?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Shiks said:


> Man do I have an update to this thread! *He is in Nigeria now.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Case of the Serial Sperm Donor (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> One man, hundreds of children and a burning question: Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


Oh is he, now?  Whooo I wish that other thread didn't go poof.


----------



## fluffyforever

Any man that is estimated to have over 800 children should be locked up.

There are all kinds of disturbing things in that article.


----------



## mochalocks

Interesting.  He taught at my old college.  I never heard of him.


----------

